# What's the Difference between Haze, Diesel, Kush?



## StrawberryV (May 20, 2011)

uh.. what's the difference between haze, diesel, and kush... ?


----------



## sniffer (May 20, 2011)

not much , , just different names , smells and flavors


----------



## nsbudca (May 20, 2011)

sniffer said:


> not much , , just different names , smells and flavors


bro theres a huge difference, haze's are usually sativas, tall plants, thin leaves, usually really trippy in your head high. kush is usually indica, but theres lots of kush crosses that have sativa in them. indicas are more couchlocking and sedative kind of highs, where you sit on your ass and dont move for a few hours. you can clearly tell the difference from a haze and kush, i think im wrong but i believe diesel is somewhere in between.


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 20, 2011)

haze look up the haze brothers
http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/4-talk-shantibaba-mrnice/1606-origins-haze.html

kush is a landrace strain native to the hindu kush mountains. also look up chemdog. og kush is a s1 of chemdog and that's where the u.s. version of kush originates. more frequently cali natives or anyone trying to make top dollar loosely name anything they sale as kush.

diesel refers to the smell and flavor of chemdog. it actually reminds you of diesel fuel. funky ass garlic skunk if, that makes since 
http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f53/history-chemdawg-family-4461/


----------



## sniffer (May 21, 2011)

still just a weed


----------



## frmrboi (May 21, 2011)

sniffer said:


> still just a weed


stop dumping garbage posts here, you are contributing nothing to this thread.


----------



## sniffer (May 21, 2011)

how can i contribute more ?

they asked a question and i gave my answer ,,
imo all the strains out there are mutts ,, , nothing pure anymore


----------



## Oldreefer (May 21, 2011)

Personally, I lable all my stock nuggs per their dominance....I consider haze as mostly sativa and kush as mostly indica.....and choose according for the desired effect. Skunk is another type I also consider as mostly sativa but a lot of strains now incorporate so many different phenos into their brreding, it's getting hard to tell sometimes...


----------



## StrawberryV (May 21, 2011)

thanks guys for your feedback, I'm glad you guys know what you're talking about!


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (May 21, 2011)

sniffer said:


> not much , , just different names , smells and flavors


 Why are you answering questions when you have no idea what the answer is!!


----------



## sniffer (May 21, 2011)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> Why are you answering questions when you have no idea what the answer is!!


if you didnt understand , just ask me again
i will try to answer


----------



## RoloTomassi (May 21, 2011)

dirtyshawa said:


> haze look up the haze brothers
> http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/4-talk-shantibaba-mrnice/1606-origins-haze.html
> 
> kush is a landrace strain native to the hindu kush mountains. also look up chemdog. og kush is a s1 of chemdog and that's where the u.s. version of kush originates. more frequently cali natives or anyone trying to make top dollar loosely name anything they sale as kush.
> ...


These are great links, especially the chemdawg history link, however I've heard an alternate story of what OG kush is, and in the alternate story OG Kush is the result of crossing chemdawg with (lemon thai X old world paki).

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f53/og-kush-ocean-grown-kush-21530/

This is not the only place where you'll find this story, it's scattered on forums across the net, just like the other one.

I guess we'll never know the truth ...


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, when you read the thread it really says a lot about it the story. Even the second post. Who really knows, lol. People are shooting that one down like crazy though. Idk all I know is we'll never know the truth...


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 21, 2011)

Haze - Thought to be Thai x Columbian originally with some saying Indian and Jamaican as well but it was really just a hybrid of what was available to the Haze brothers in the late 60's early 70's and you will only see Haze in hybrid form today.

Kush - Kush is an Indica that comes from Pakistan, Afghanistan, and Kasikstan. While these originate in the Hindu Kush region the genetics have spread across those native countries so you would more than likely find real Kush genetics outside of there original habitat. Kush has a unique taste, smell, and appearance that differs from most Indicas of that region. Most of the Kush's you see today are hybrids but there are some Pure Kush's out there if you know where to look.

Sour Diesel - Sour D is just a hybrid. Original Sour D is Chemdog x ?????. There is much speculation on what the chemdog got hit with to produce the Sour D because it was an accident and no one really knows. You also have a bunch of people who think that Soma's NYCD is Sour Diesel but it's not, it's not even close.

People who aren't in the know or are just trying to gain notoriety for their strain use these names to hype there product but in reality they're just pawning off some good bud with a name. These names do have a meaning but since the industry isn't regulated people miss-use these names on a regular basis.


----------



## frmrboi (May 21, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> you will only see Haze in hybrid form today.


 I know of three different places you can buy pure original Haze right at this moment. IMHO the best strain ever made.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 21, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> I know of three different places you can buy pure original Haze right at this moment. IMHO the best strain ever made.



It's not the original Haze, it's a hybrid if that. They are just selling you a name.


----------



## frmrboi (May 21, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> It's not the original Haze, it's a hybrid if that. They are just selling you a name.


don't lecture me, you have no proof to back up that staement.
ignored list inductee


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 21, 2011)

There is plenty of proof if you do your research. I'm not lecturing you I'm just telling you the truth. Who is it that you think has the original Haze because it's not Seedsman, Reeferman, Tom Hill, or the Flying Dutchman they all have worked hybrids. The closest thing you are going to find to a pure Haze line is Nevil's Haze which is a 3/4 Haze.


----------



## suTraGrow (May 21, 2011)

sniffer said:


> how can i contribute more ?
> 
> they asked a question and i gave my answer ,,
> imo all the strains out there are mutts ,, , nothing pure anymore


Umm just because you dont know anybody and got zero connects doesn't mean pure strains aren't out there. Bets you if youy spend more then that 5 10$ a seed youl get some pure strains. try 25grand for a original cut of g13. Dont believe me do some research .


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 21, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Umm just because you dont know anybody and got zero connects doesn't mean pure strains aren't out there. Bets you if youy spend more then that 5 10$ a seed youl get some pure strains. try 25grand for a original cut of g13. Dont believe me do some research .


If you had been paying attention for the last 20 years you would know that the G13 cut around today is highly suspect and probably a worked version that people are calling pure G13 so they can charge idiots $25,000 for a cut.


----------



## suTraGrow (May 21, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> If you had been paying attention for the last 20 years you would know that the G13 cut around today is highly suspect and probably a worked version that people are calling pure G13 so they can charge idiots $25,000 for a cut.


ok um yesss and? Still doesnt change the fact that some idiot did buy it for 25grand tho  which is the only point im making nothing else.

Sooo besides criticizing me and trying to start a e fight lol learn how to read  and you'll see i wasn't making any other point


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 21, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> try 25grand for a original cut of g13. .


My bad, it sounded like you were saying the original G13 cut still existed which I'm still pretty sure you did. People do a lot of stupid things, just because it had a ridiculous price tag doesn't make it the original. I don't think the problem is my reading skills but rather your writing skills. Did you read your post?



suTraGrow said:


> Umm just because you dont know anybody and got zero connects doesn't mean pure strains aren't out there. Bets you if youy spend more then that 5 10$ a seed youl get some pure strains. try 25grand for a original cut of g13. Dont believe me do some research .


That statement pretty much sounded like you were trying to say that pure G13 was still around. I don't see how you could take it any other way.


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 21, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Sour Diesel - Sour D is just a hybrid. Original Sour D is Chemdog x ?????. There is much speculation on what the chemdog got hit with to produce the Sour D because it was an accident and no one really knows.



no speculation ecsd ('91 Chemdawg x Mass Super Skunk/NL)x DNL after the DNL hermed and seeded the room. The DNL's lineage is NL/Shiva x Hawaiian.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 21, 2011)

dirtyshawa said:


> no speculation ecsd ('91 Chemdawg x Mass Super Skunk/NL)x DNL after the DNL hermed and seeded the room. The DNL's lineage is NL/Shiva x Hawaiian.


Go look at Top Dawgs forums, that is only speculation and even the people responsible for the Sour D say so.


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 21, 2011)

Originally posted by JJ-NYC 
Let me give everyone a history lesson about the Diesel. The Chem Dawg was a unknown indica strain (Kush, HP, or NL?) old school, from Colorado. (Does anyone know what strain or its origin?)This is the original NYC DIESEL. Two friends met on Dead tour. A pound of Chem was mailed to Mass. around 93-94.Seeds were found and started. My friend met Mass.G. at Phish tour 93-94. Clones of the Chem Dawg and Super Skunk made their way to NYC. With no male, The Weasel crossed a Sensi NL male with the Super Skunk. Took a male and crossed it with the Chem Dawg creating the Underdawg Diesel or (Diesel no.1, Headband Diesel, or Daywrecker Diesel). Another strain in his room the DNL NL/Shiva(RFK)/Hawaiian cross) self seeded the Under Dawg a seed was grown and The Sour Diesel was created, no planned breeding, it just happened. This is the Diesel gospel. Everything else is BS including soma (who the fuck is soma?) I challenge anyone who questions this fact, for I have been involved with the Diesel since it came to NYC.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 21, 2011)

dirtyshawa said:


> Originally posted by JJ-NYC
> Let me give everyone a history lesson about the Diesel. The Chem Dawg was a unknown indica strain (Kush, HP, or NL?) old school, from Colorado. (Does anyone know what strain or its origin?)This is the original NYC DIESEL. Two friends met on Dead tour. A pound of Chem was mailed to Mass. around 93-94.Seeds were found and started. My friend met Mass.G. at Phish tour 93-94. Clones of the Chem Dawg and Super Skunk made their way to NYC. With no male, The Weasel crossed a Sensi NL male with the Super Skunk. Took a male and crossed it with the Chem Dawg creating the Underdawg Diesel or (Diesel no.1, Headband Diesel, or Daywrecker Diesel). Another strain in his room the DNL NL/Shiva(RFK)/Hawaiian cross) self seeded the Under Dawg a seed was grown and The Sour Diesel was created, no planned breeding, it just happened. This is the Diesel gospel. Everything else is BS including soma (who the fuck is soma?) I challenge anyone who questions this fact, for I have been involved with the Diesel since it came to NYC.


All speculation........................... they don't know.




> 04-17-2010, 03:59 AM #*125* (*permalink*)  JJ-NYC
> *Breeder*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 21, 2011)

touche lol


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 21, 2011)

Right on, I wasn't trying to argue with you. There is just so much speculation today because of the illegality and lack of documentation that I can see where people can become confused. I just wish they would legalize it already so we can get some real documentation started to prevent people from being ripped off and actually have an understanding of what they're growing. Too many people are just out to make a buck.


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 21, 2011)

Dig. I know jj I a reputable source for this info so, I can't argue with that. He thinks it's 91 x dnl now so, who really knows. What's crazy is the diesel comes from a grateful dead concert as well. Maybe I read it wrong but, the diesel in the dnl came from a dead concert just like chemdog. This is the biggest bunch of bullshit ever but, it's definitely some dank and unique herb. Not the best I've had but, unique none the less.


----------



## LordWinter (May 23, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> My bad, it sounded like you were saying the original G13 cut still existed which I'm still pretty sure you did. People do a lot of stupid things, just because it had a ridiculous price tag doesn't make it the original. I don't think the problem is my reading skills but rather your writing skills. Did you read your post?
> 
> 
> 
> That statement pretty much sounded like you were trying to say that pure G13 was still around. I don't see how you could take it any other way.


Bad thing about the internet is that this damn text loses all the intended expression once you type it. Sarcasm is too often missed in the world of text chats and online forums.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Oct 17, 2015)

As an "enthusiast" I care about strain lineage, but pretty much everyone I know who smokes it doesn't know or care what they smoke. They're just smoking "weed". I don't even smoke and I like to know the strain and history! 

I feel like I need to know exact history before breeding, but the real world tells me that isn't important enough to stop a questionable strain from being viable.


----------



## Greenthumbs 917 (Jul 12, 2019)

I was randomly doing some research and came across this thread. Why..in every group I jojn are people such jerk offs?? Fuck man...


----------



## Greenthumbs 917 (Jul 12, 2019)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> There is plenty of proof if you do your research. I'm not lecturing you I'm just telling you the truth. Who is it that you think has the original Haze because it's not Seedsman, Reeferman, Tom Hill, or the Flying Dutchman they all have worked hybrids. The closest thing you are going to find to a pure Haze line is Nevil's Haze which is a 3/4 Haze.


I agree with you bro. Kids wanna act all knowledgeable and the guys get their pussy all hurt and feel the need to be a bitch on here. I'm w you bro. There are no Pure, 100% or Original of anything. Haze..diese..kush. they've all been bred out. Do you kids know how old the cannabis plant is? To have a pure strain. That's hilarious. Think the apple you're eating is a pure strain?


----------



## 2WorldsFrog (Jul 13, 2019)

All I know is people should either smoke a Haze, Diesel, or Kush before posting. The conversations would probably be a little lighter, maybe not 100% original, but lighter at least


----------



## elephantSea (Jul 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs 917 said:


> To have a pure strain. That's hilarious. Think the apple you're eating is a pure strain?


Seriously. Apples tasted so much better 5,000 years ago, when they were still pure.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 13, 2019)

elephantSea said:


> Seriously. Apples tasted so much better 5,000 years ago, when they were still pure.


Adam and Eve disagree.


----------



## elephantSea (Jul 13, 2019)

Bad Karma said:


> Adam and Eve disagree.


I'm not sure who they are, but they sound totally lame.


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jul 13, 2019)

It's an 8 year old thread...


----------



## elephantSea (Jul 13, 2019)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> It's an 8 year old thread...


dude! I have a dog named Reuben too! 

It's an 8 year old thread of fate.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 13, 2019)

I still have no idea what people mean when they say something smells "Hazey."


----------



## elephantSea (Jul 13, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> I still have no idea what people mean when they say something smells "Hazey."


mayonnaise


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 15, 2019)

Greenthumbs 917 said:


> I was randomly doing some research and came across this thread. Why..in every group I jojn are people such jerk offs?? Fuck man...


so you dug up a 5 year old thread just to complain that people arent nice? lol fuck outta here...


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 15, 2019)

suTraGrow said:


> Umm just because you dont know anybody and got zero connects doesn't mean pure strains aren't out there. Bets you if youy spend more then that 5 10$ a seed youl get some pure strains. try 25grand for a original cut of g13. Dont believe me do some research .


YOU CAN have a free clone of the real deal G13 if you where to drive to my town that I live in in ky,,no I will not for I do not know how to ship a clone safe to you.At one time a g13 clone sold for moor cash then you posted I wish you could sell them now for that kind of cash..hope your buds grow big and ston your ass this season to all.happy growing.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 15, 2019)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> It's not the original Haze, it's a hybrid if that. They are just selling you a name.


How long on average dos it take haze plants out doors to flower till its ready to harvest?thanks for reading.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 15, 2019)

I just noticed its a old thread and iam high as fuck.lol


----------

